# Dog roots



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thought I would let you know about these as I haven't heard anyone else mention them. I bought mine from my local Kennelgate shop but you can get them online - they are natural and don't splinter. Last longer than antler chews as well:

http://www.myitchydog.co.uk/roots-natural-dog-chew-.html


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy's got one of these (we got one of everything when she was badly chewy!) it wasn't popular at all then but now her adult teeth are in she chooses it more often, how about you?


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Raff has one of these too but only rarely takes an interest in it. He prefers his antler chews but I may remove these due to the tooth problems that have been experienced by others. Perhaps then he might take more notice of his Roots. His nylabone is in pristine condition


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine have one except it is called a 'tree root.' I keep it in their toy box and Bonnie gets it out every day and has a good old chew on it. Dexter has no interest he prefers his stag bar.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney does prefer it now he is older. I wonder if it's something to do with the fact we allowed him to chew the cheap Ikea wooden step in the kitchen when he was younger. (So he got a taste for wood!!!) I had read about puppies chewing skirting boards and all sorts when they were little and as he never seemed interested in chews, we let him gnaw at the edges of the stool. He never did chew anything else (apart from wires in the early days!) so I guess it largely worked. 

They are all so different aren't they.


----------

